# Here is some more of my displays



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought I would share a couple of more of my displays. The names are as follows:

Display#1 "Harbor Junction"

Display #2 "Logerville"

Display #3 "Town of Eureka"

Hope pictures come out. As I said before all accessorys work
with the push of a button.

BTW: They are a "P-I-T-Neck" to dust; have to be so carefull.

Thanks; Larry


----------

